# St. Peters attaches themselves w/ the CREC



## Scott Bushey (Jun 16, 2006)

http://www.crechurches.org/html/saint_peter.html




> 5. Why does the CREC allow both Baptist and Paedobaptist churches to become members of the denomination? Aren´t the two schools of thought based on different scriptural paradigms?
> 
> The topic of baptism of infants has been a topic of much discussion and debate in the history of the Christian Church. Although we embrace and support gracious faithful discussions and debate, we also recognize that this particular topic is one which we hope maintains the unity of the Spirit and pursues unity of the mind with like-minded faithful churches. The paradigm difference you mention is part of the larger debate. But within the CREC we share a covenantal paradigm.




They obviously do not understand covenant.

[Edited on 6-16-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## brymaes (Jun 16, 2006)

> They obviously do not understand covenant.



That should not surprise you as they are a denomination founded by three FV pastors and congregations.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 16, 2006)

The idea destroys their theology totally.


----------



## brymaes (Jun 16, 2006)

Agreed. However the reason that they allow Baptists in is because all three of the founding congregations started out as run-of-the mill evangelical churches, and then became paedo. At the time of the founding of the CREC, all of those churches still had credo elders.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 16, 2006)

So what is it that the different ministers reviewed?


----------



## brymaes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> So what is it that the different ministers reviewed?



The Pastoral Commission Report


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 16, 2006)

Sorry I'm a little dense. It seemed to be the finding that RC JR will need to be recalled by the church and installed but not re ordained. Am I reading the conclusions of the report correctly? (and also, the REs would need to be re submitted to the church and re elected, but also re ordained?).


----------



## turmeric (Jun 16, 2006)

I didn't know there was an Oregon connection.



> Pastor Dennis Tuuri, pastor of Reformation Covenant Church, Oregon City, OR.



[Edited on 6-16-2006 by turmeric]


----------



## brymaes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> Sorry I'm a little dense. It seemed to be the finding that RC JR will need to be recalled by the church and installed but not re ordained. Am I reading the conclusions of the report correctly? (and also, the REs would need to be re submitted to the church and re elected, but also re ordained?).



My impression was that he would retain his position as pastor of SPPC without re-calling or re-installation.


----------



## beej6 (Jun 16, 2006)

There's one Presbyterian denomination that allows freedom re: baptist views, the Free Presbyterian Church (Irish) http://www.freepres.org/main.asp. Freedom includes members and officers.

The document linked above is from March 2006, and basically says the CREC are overseeing St Peter's. But I don't believe they have applied to be a candidate church/mission work of the CREC.


----------

